# He's here!!



## zoinks (Mar 15, 2019)

Zoinks wasn't supposed to come home until the 22nd but due to circumstances we had to go pick him up a day early!

He was brilliant in the car journey home and peed on me immediately as I got him out of the carrier to put him in his cage! hahaha

So far I've found Zoinks really enjoys crinkle balls, according to his breeder he was a HUGE wheeler but he hasn't shown any interest in his CSB wheel since coming home...The breeder also used a heat mat but never had a thermometer- According to ours he seemed most active at around 22-23C- He's ate, drank and most importantly pooped and all seems well!

He hasn't done much other than eat and sleep but then again we expected as much. xD He's very adventurous however and loves to climb.


----------



## zoinks (Mar 15, 2019)

UPDATE: We have wheeling!! He stops as soon as any lights come on but the tell tale pitter patter of his feetsies can't lie! The CSB wheel is even quieter than I thought it'd be (A lifetime of not-so-silent 'silent hamster wheels' will do that) and it sounds a bit like rain just with pauses. 😍

Loving Hog-fatherhood already!!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Congrats! He's a cutie. It's fantastic that you've already seen him doing so much. That isn't always the case. Have you had any success in holding him yet?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

He is really cute, sounds like he's settling in nicely to his new home, I hope bonding goes well too !!


----------



## zoinks (Mar 15, 2019)

He wasn't any trouble to pick up as he isn't much of a huffer (Yet, I'm guessing that'll change when he starts quilling lol) but he's also not very cuddly- He's much happier exploring or running around on his own than sitting for a snuggle. Which works fine for us as it's exactly how our bunnies are too.😆


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Ha. We have always had rabbits too!


----------

